# humming birds



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

2 hummers yesterday an a pair of bluebirds have been hangin around for the last week or two


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

had a male at my front feeder today. seemed to be the same as neighbors. Has a BRIGHT bright red throat. Not seen that bright of a male yet so..... but then heard a whippoorwhill tonight...


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

Try this site out
http://hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I went out on the back porch to change the feeders. I try to change out the sugar water every other week and then weekly when it gets really warm. Well I had the one on the back porch in my hand tipping it over so I could bring it into the house, I heard a hummer coming. So I stopped and then for a milli-second a little male tried to land on my arm. It was so cool. After I changed the water I hung it back outside and waited a few min in case he came back. He did and I watched him eat for a bit and then he flew over to a tree. While I was watching him, another male flew over from somewhere on my left and then the other one came back and they were flying around my head and I could feel the breeze from their wings on my hair & face. It was neat. 

And to boot, while I was waiting for the first hummer to show up, I watched a huge white crane take off from the swamp area behind my house. So I officially have at least 2 ruby males around my house.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Nothing here yet, got the feeders out yesterday. It's supposed to be cool this week, it's downright chilly this morning up here, if they come home this week they will need the nectar, even though there's twice as many flowers out there as there usually are at this time of the year. This is the week they usually show up, tho. 

My buddy down the road has a male oriole visiting his bowl of grape jelly as of two days ago.

He's had bluebirds back for weeks, and as of last week had his first clutch of baby bluebirds. I've had my boxes out since mid-March, had birds finally show up in April that made a nest in each box, but never laid any eggs in them. I've seen Cooper's Hawks around there, so my boxes may not be occupied at all this year.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I usually make my sugar water with more sugar in the spring & fall and less in the summer. Been doing this for about 4 yrs up here. Haven't purchased 'nectar' from the store in that long.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Ludington:
Three visited my feeders last friday ( all day ) but I did not see them on Sat. or Sunday. I hope the heavy rain we recieved did them no harm.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I also use only sugar water, and add a little more in the spring and fall to give them additional nourishment.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Sugar water here too, mixed 3 parts water to one part sugar in the spring and 4 to one during the summer. I also boil the mixture for 6 minutes and seems to help it from going rancid after a few days if there's not a ton of activity going on.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Today,from 7 pm,I had the female show up 7 times to the feeder.Seems like every 5 to 10 minutes she would show up.Not sure if the chilly weather has anything to do with it or maybe she is getting ready to lay eggs or building a nest,she looked a bit pudgy,but it was cool to watch!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Saw two hummers at the feeder today, first time this year, they're right on time, really, it's just that with the warm weather I thought they might be back early. 

Just in time for the cold front and 25 degree temps expected tonight...


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Have had a male at our feeder for over a week. Today we had 2 males at our feeder fighting. Tomorrow its to buy more feeders for different sides of the house.
Larry

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/539/medium/20120518_200322.jpg


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Rat City Hooker said:


> Have had a male at our feeder for over a week. Today we had 2 males at our feeder fighting. Tomorrow its to buy more feeders for different sides of the house.
> Larry
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/539/medium/20120518_200322.jpg



I have 3 feeders around the house. 1 in front, 1 in back and one in near the shed on the side. The males STILL fight over them.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Had the feeder out for about a month and they started showing up two weeks ago. Just planted a bunch of hummingbird favorites, so should see more soon.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Took this pic today around 3 pm


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Have a resident hummingbird.  We were changing the feeder today and it was buzzing people's heads in defense. Lives in the Hemlock about 20 feet away.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

My 2 feeders have been busier a lot more lately. But I just planted my fusia plants in the hanging pot on the back porch. Goona get more flowers planted this weekend.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Had a baby on the feeder for about 45 min yesterday. It was shivering and just hung out feeding on necter. It was trying out its wings and lifting off a few inches. Today I took the feeder in for a refill and cleaning. When I took it back outside the little guy flew up and landed on it while I was holding it. I just stayed still until it had its fill and flew away.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

That is so cool that he wouldn't leave the feeder while you held it! The little guys become personal friends and quite tame.
Mine scold me every time I take the feeders down to refill.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I have 3 feeders around the house. 1 in front, 1 in back and one in near the shed on the side. The males STILL fight over them.


We have the same problem. Have 4 feeders on 3 sides of the house and we have 2 males and 1 female hummer. But we have the 2 males always fighting. Did notice that the first male that showed up this year is the aggressive one.

Larry


----------

